# Kindle Fire vs. Kindle Paperwhite - which is better?



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi there - I currently have Kindle on my Mac and smartphone, but I'm looking to purchase a separate reader and am wondering if I should get Kindle Fire or Kindle Paperwhite.  Which do you like better and why?  I look forward to your replies (Thanks!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neither one is 'better'. They're different devices. Lot's of us have (at least) one of each. 

If you want a dedicated reader that is best for reading, the eInk devices are superior. The screen is more like a paper book and there are no distractions. The web browser is rudimentary at best and there's no such thing as 'apps'. (Well, there are a few 'active content' kindle titles -- mostly word game type things.)

If you want a multifunction tablet, then you want a Fire. It does have the Kindle reader built in -- no need to load a separate app -- but for reading it's really no diferent to reading on any other screen -- just smaller and more portable than a laptop or desk top and bigger than a phone. It ALSO has the capability of browsing the web fairly efficiently, downloading apps whether for fun or 'work', and watching videos from Amazon.

I guess I'd say that, compared to what you're using now -- a computer or smartphone -- either one is going to feel like an improvement. But if you really really just want a portable _reader_, go with the eInk -- which could be the Paperwhite or basic model; both are very good devices. The Paperwhite is a bit easier to manipulate, being a touch screen, and I very much like the lighting system. But the basic is cheaper.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

The Paperwhite is my choice for a dedicated reader.  It is being sold now for a very reasonable price.  It holds its charge for weeks instead of a few days for the Fire. You won't need a reading light because of the lit screen.
You can probably get a reconditioned Paperwhite for very little. Search Amazon.


----------



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks so much as I appreciate any and all feedback.  More comments are welcome as well


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I do all my reading on the Fire. Some people are bothered by reading on an lcd/led screen; I'm not, so the Fire is fine for me. If you read outdoors in the sun much, like at a park or your yard you'll want a dedicated eReader as the e-ink screen isn't affected by sunlight. Reading in bright sunlight on a tablet, whether a Fire or some other version, is problematic as the sunlight washes out the screen - try looking at your smart phone in the sunshine. However, there are those times when I just don't feel like reading and a tablet can have games and other stuff on it. If you think you'll be wanting to listen to music on the device, you probably should look for something other than a Fire, something that has a SD card slot, like a Galaxy Tab. So, I guess step one for you would be to decide how you'll be using the device. Strictly reading, go with an eReader. If you want to do other things besides read, consider getting a tablet. If you just *CAN'T* make make up your mind, consider getting both.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

You can get a hands-on look at them at some stores, like Staples, Best Buy and Wal-Mart. It also depends how much you want to spend, but you can get an older model Fire pretty cheap. I mostly use my Fires for reading, but also checking email and surfing, occasionally movies and music(though I believe you can put music on the Paperwhite). I use a radio app sometimes to listen to soundtrack music while reading. It's cool when the random soundtrack fits with the story. I have a Kindle keyboard, but hardly use it anymore. But the battery does last longer. With the Paperwhite the battery life will vary depending on how much you use the backlight.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No speakers on the Paperwhite, so no music or text-to-speech. But for pure reading, I much prefer my Paperwhite. Once I got my PW2 I stopped reading on my Fire (or even my iPad Mini, which I use way more than my Fire). The Fire is great for reading magazines, though. And watching videos and playing games. I don't love it for email, or for web surfing. I'd rather use my iPhone - just don't much care for the Fire's interfaces for those.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I get distracted when I try to read on one of my tablets.  So instead of reading, I find myself playing Candy Crush, surfing the web and checking email.  To totally lose myself in a book, I need a single-purpose reader.  I have a first-generation PaperWhite that goes pretty much everywhere that I do.  It is my favorite of all my devices so far.


----------



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have both. After the PW2, I figured I am hooked on the PW2 and e-ink forever. Then, got my Fire HDX and it is such a vast improvement over the Fire HD I had, I cannot put t down. Holds a charge much better than it's last iteration. I bought into Prime (student) and switched from Netflix. I am very happy being tied into the Amazon ecosystem. It just works for me and that is why Fire makes a great experience for me. Oh, the speakers on the Fire HDX (and HD) blow away any other table or notebook I have ever had. I love listening to my tunes on it. Have not used my PW2 much in the last month as a result but likely will soon. Both are wonderful. If you are dialed into to Amazon ecosystem, then the Fire is worth considering, especially with Prime.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently went through this process and here is what I remember..

EInk - Advantages: Read in bright light (i.e. sunny day in park) and far superior battery life
Fire- Advantages: Read in low light (i.e. bed at night) and more versatile to read from non-Amazon sources

So I went with the Fire 7" HD, since I read mostly at night, and I have little over 4,000 books in that require a special app to read, and the app works on the Fire. I also like the 7" size as its close to the size of a book. 

Reading on an LCD for most people is not an issue so long as the control the brightness. Some people are bothered by it, and if you are one, eInk is a godsend. Regardless of which platform you read on varying the distance from your eyes to the reader so that they have to refocus from time to time reduces eye strain. Staring at a fixed point for an extended period is bad regardless of platform. 

Oh - some people also say the blue light in the LCD makes it hard for them to sleep (tricks their mind to thinking its day time). I have not had this problem, but I only read my in "black" or "night" mode so that might impact things. 

For me the choice was easy but for you, you need to decide which features matter most to you and get the one that fits them best.


----------



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmmm....I'll mainly use it for pure reading only - so I'm leaning more toward the Paperwhite...however testing them both at a local retail store is a great idea as well...great suggestions from all - thanks so much!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy the testing experience and especially the anticipation!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kim Brooks said:


> Hmmm....I'll mainly use it for pure reading only - so I'm leaning more toward the Paperwhite...however testing them both at a local retail store is a great idea as well...great suggestions from all - thanks so much!


Yes, do this, definitely do this, but one thing to keep in mind is that stores are usually very brightly lit which will play to the Paperwhite's strength and the Fire's weakness.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I received a PW for Christmas and found that it hurt my eyes, which is something I wasn't expecting. Switching from my Fire to a PaperWhite was mainly to try and reduce eye strain. The light which makes it possible to read the PW in a dark room sort of turns the screen into the same thing as my Kindle Fire, and the flicker rate didn't agree with my eyeballs. If I had to do it again, I think I would go with the plain Kindle and get a reading light (http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Ereader-ebook-reader/dp/B007HCCNJU). If eye strain isn't an issue with you, I really like the interface of my Kindle Fire, the ease of scrolling through the books I have downloaded, and the ability to change the reading colors (black on white, brown on sepia, white on black).


----------



## StarWriter (Jan 18, 2014)

I read mostly books so I gravitate towards the paperwhite, but if I were reading more magazines then I'd want color so would choose the Kindle Fire.

Good luck.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I have both a PW1 and Fire HD2. When I first got the Fire, I all but abandoned the Paperwhite. I love having TTS and was 'immersive reading' a lot. But since the recent Paperwhite update, I've gone back to mostly reading on it. It is just so much lighter and easier to hold, and I love the improved navigation and popup footnotes. I do switch back and forth a lot too (cloud collections make this really simple), though my reading sessions on the Fire tend to be shorter.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

With the summer right around the corner I am thinking about the paperwhite so
I can read in the sun. (I have 7in Hdx).  I have just recently found out that I
like very much to have the books read to me as I follow along.  Can I download
my audible books to a pw
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crosj said:


> With the summer right around the corner I am thinking about the paperwhite so
> I can read in the sun. (I have 7in Hdx). I have just recently found out that I
> like very much to have the books read to me as I follow along. Can I download
> my audible books to a pw
> Thanks


Sorry, no. The PW does not have sound.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crosj said:


> With the summer right around the corner I am thinking about the paperwhite so
> I can read in the sun. (I have 7in Hdx). I have just recently found out that I
> like very much to have the books read to me as I follow along. Can I download
> my audible books to a pw
> Thanks


If you're interested in reading in the sun, and so want eInk, but you also want audio capability, you might want to look at the Kindle Touch. Touch screen, some think the clarity of the eInk is better than on the Paperwhite, plays audible books and has text-to-speech, and Amazon has refurbished WiFi and 3G models in stock now--same 1 year warranty as on a new K.

Kindle Touch WiFi

Kindle Touch 3G

The Kindle Touch is an underrated device, in my opinion. It's an option to consider.

Betsy


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you're interested in reading in the sun, and so want eInk, but you also want audio capability, you might want to look at the Kindle Touch. Touch screen, some think the clarity of the eInk is better than on the Paperwhite, plays audible books and has text-to-speech, and Amazon has refurbished WiFi and 3G models in stock now--same 1 year warranty as on a new K.
> 
> Kindle Touch WiFi
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about the Touch. Is the only difference between that and the PW the light-up screen? I would definitely get the Touch, but I do most of my reading in bed/in the dark, so the PW would probably be the best option for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> I'd forgotten about the Touch. Is the only difference between that and the PW the light-up screen? I would definitely get the Touch, but I do most of my reading in bed/in the dark, so the PW would probably be the best option for me.


Right, if I were only going to have one Kindle, it would be the Paperwhite. But if you want a K with audio AND to be able to read in the sun, like crosj, the Kindle Touch used or refurb or a Kindle Keyboard used or refurb would be your only options. Hmmm....didn't check to see if there are any Kinde Keyboards available.

Betsy


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Betsy-That is just what I am looking for.  Now I have to decide
3g or wifi.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My refurbished Touch 3G will arrive tomorrow (Monday March 31).  Once again
fantastic info from our great kindle family


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought the paperwhite was perfect for reading until I got my fire HD.

The contrast is so nice and its easy on my eyes for reading in low light situations.

The paperwhite is tops for outside or adequately lit rooms. It seems to "milky", for lack of a better term, in low light.

I like being able to organize by books into collections on it. Why oh why does the fire not let you do this?!?

I have both and mostly use my fire to read at home. Im goi g to start taking my paperwhite to work, as it might be easier


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mcostas said:


> I thought the paperwhite was perfect for reading until I got my fire HD.
> 
> The contrast is so nice and its easy on my eyes for reading in low light situations.
> 
> ...


The Fire HDX does support collections . . . . . .


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Fire HDX does support collections . . . . . .


So does my 2013 Fire HD - but my prior gen Fire HD does not.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Fire HDX does support collections . . . . . .


As does the latest generation Fire HD.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I checked mine and it's one that does not. Maybe they don't support that one anymore, with updates I mean. They seem to drop this kind of thing on some models, which kind of sucks cause my DX is very well built and it would be nice to have font upgrades and stuff to it. 

That's an issue with having so many different models of devices. So far all of my e-reader/tablets have been kindles but I will probably venture out to different platforms when I add to my electrical gadget collection. It's not like you can't just get the kindle app. 

I like the battery life and portability of the paperwhite though, I can't see anything of that type to take it's place. I like being able to store and organize a lot of stuff on it.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like reading on my kindle fire. I didn't think I would, but it's really nice, I have it on a night mode. I thought about getting the paper white, but I'm thinking this works pretty good. If I'm outside, I still have my kindle touch.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

My paperwhite continues to be updated with new useful features. The latest one that I love is vocabulary builder.

My fire HD hasn't changed since I've gotten it and is practically useless for anything. I much preferred the original fire, I could easily surf the web with it.

The HD does have a nice screen and lots of storage for the many e-books I've accumulated, but without the ability to make collections all that storage is for naught. The kindle app on my iPhone is pretty awesome, I assume the iPad app is just as nice and feature packed. 

The paperwhite is my preferred reading device and a much better bargain than the fire. Why the fire can't do the same things as the paperwhite is beyond me. I understand some of my complaints about the fire has been addressed in the new fire HD version. Mine isn't that old, yet its all but forgotten by amazon, making it an unfortunate investment. Even my iPhone 4s continues to be supported.

The paperwhite is a hard act to follow. I will probably never own another fire but I will continue to have a feature packed ereader.


----------



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow - you guys have all shared some good stuff!  Thanks!


----------

